# My baby boy.....



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Rhett Butler is 6 month old TODAY!!!

I can NOT believe it!!:biggrin1:

This is what he is getting from my sister (Auntie Nanner), just in a reduced loop martingale style!:biggrin:











Here are some of his 10 week pictures!

My original from the breeder:









He was SOO happy to get out of the crate from the plane!










I couldnt stop cuddling him!










Him with Brody(you can see how little he was!!)


















Mommi and me











More to come! ;-)


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Back when we where doing part raw:










His first bath:










Yes he has always been spoiled rotten!!LOL










Boys will be boys!










He and I with said Auntie










Mommi and Baby!










He LOVED Beau!!











He was SO sad when Beau didnt come home!!










He LOVES Leo:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

He is extremely adorable!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

And now:

Mommi and Baby in his new(forever) crate:










He is getting big!!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

It seems like just yesterday that you got him! The babies grow up so fast. Almost time for another puppy to keep him company :smile:


----------



## Rottnk9s (Jun 28, 2010)

Handsome feller!!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

xellil said:


> He is extremely adorable!


 Thank you!:biggrin: He is my baby boy!:happy:



chowder said:


> It seems like just yesterday that you got him! The babies grow up so fast. Almost time for another puppy to keep him company :smile:


Thank you!:biggrin1: I know...its weird to think that tomorrow Ive had him for 16 weeks!!! 

And......ah.....yes.....P...U...P...P...Y!!!!LOL



Rottnk9s said:


> Handsome feller!!


Thank you!:biggrin: I rather thank soo!!:lol:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

love that nose...


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

He is one handsome guy!!!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

magicre said:


> love that nose...


Thank you!:biggrin: I do as well!LOL



Lisa_j said:


> He is one handsome guy!!!


THANK YOU!!:biggrin: 

I cant believe that I almost did NOT get him...and Im sooo glad that I did!:thumb::smile:


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh soooo sweet! LOVE that collar too!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Rhett looks so cuddly!
Love the new collar, Auntie has good taste!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Janet At Nutro said:


> Rhett looks so cuddly!
> Love the new collar, Auntie has good taste!


Thank you!

He is VERY cuddlie!LOL (He still MUST have his Mommi cuddles in the start of the day or he gets VERY grouchy with the brothers!LOL)

And...haha, well Auntie LOVES the collar, but Mommi picked it out!LOL :laugh:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I hope Rhett had a wonderful Happy Birthday! Looks like he got spoiled rotten...lol


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> I hope Rhett had a wonderful Happy Birthday! Looks like he got spoiled rotten...lol


Oh yes, he had a WONDERFUL 6 month birthday!:happy:
(We went and picked up 80-ish lbs of meat...and he got to nibble on some of it!LOL :lol

and yes...why of course he IS spoiled!!LOL :laugh:


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Aww, Louis came on a plane too! I go back and look at the pictures when we picked him up in the cargo area really often too, it makes me so happy :biggrin:

Nice collar!!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

schtuffy said:


> Aww, Louis came on a plane too! I go back and look at the pictures when we picked him up in the cargo area really often too, it makes me so happy :biggrin:
> 
> Nice collar!!


Yes I go back and look at them as well! The crate he came in is now Brody's...Rhett doesnt even fit in it to stand any more!LOL
However, this was him the day he came home(10 weeks old exactly!:biggrin










And isnt it PUURDY!?!?! Lisa at Collar Mania is really excited for me to get it, Ive wanted one of these pretty much indestructible ones since they came out...but havent fell in love with a print till now!LOL


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

What a cute little guy......you're giving me the puppy itch!!! :smile:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

minnieme said:


> What a cute little guy......you're giving me the puppy itch!!! :smile:


Ahh thank you!!!

Believe me, the bigger and bigger he gets the more and more my "puppy bone" stars to itch!!LOL :lol: :laugh:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

He is gorgeous!!! 

I'm jealous cause his nose is still pink.. Tess's is almost all black now!!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Caty M said:


> He is gorgeous!!!
> 
> I'm jealous cause his nose is still pink.. Tess's is almost all black now!!


Thank you!:biggrin:

Ya know I noticed that in your avatar!LOL Im SOOO excited that he kept some pink!HAHA






OH and UBER proud Mommi moment!! I went to let the boys out, and Rhett isnt allowed out of his crate unless he is sitting politely...well this morning I pushed it a little farther and OPENED the door still telling him to sit! He DID it!! I had the door open for a full 30seconds before he started showing signs of getting antsy...so I released him from the sit!!:biggrin: But Im soooo proud of my baby, I mean 6 months old, SUPER excited to come out and play with the brothers(who where both, btw, standing next to me playing with each other)and yet his little bum never came off the crate floor!!!:happy: :thumb:


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

He's a cute one for sure. You gotta love them dudley noses!


----------



## garry (Jul 22, 2011)

He is a beautiful pup. The last picture made me all gooey inside


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Cliffdog said:


> He's a cute one for sure. You gotta love them dudley noses!


Thank you!:biggrin1:



garry said:


> He is a beautiful pup. The last picture made me all gooey inside


Ah thank you!:smile: The pic with him as a baby in the crate? That was AT the airport! Isnt is CUUUTE!! He was TOTALLY quiet in the jam packed Sea-Tac airport(my friend and I didnt even believe that they had brought him out!!) Everyone was ignoring his crate, he was next to a pair of kittens who where yowling every time someone walked by...I went over, bent down, and started talking to him with my finger in his crate, the lady came over to ask who I was....I just blindly handed her my ID I was SOO in love!LOL My friend had to bend down and talk to him because when I got up and had to go into the office to sign for him he started YOWLING....BIG LOUD herder YAWLS!!LOL I carried his crate to her car, pulled him out and he didnt stop hugging me(like he is in the 2nd picture for a good 15 minutes!!) Now I cant get away from giving him a big hug EVERY time he comes out of his crate!!LOL


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Such a handsome boy!!

Happy 6 months, Rhett!!


----------

